# Getting our girl in less than 3 weeks! Collar size?



## carolinerose0606 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi! We're picking up our pup from Gary and Barb at Sunrise Vizsla in Michigan. Of course, I want to spoil her with a nice, American made collar. I've found a few ships on Etsy that have ones I like, but I'm hesitant because of size. What size would you recommend for an 8 week old girl with a little room to grow?


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't spend too much haha it will shortly be too small for her.


----------



## carolinerose0606 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah...I know. But I still want it made by an American lol. I can order a relatively cheap one for now from Etsy. I never found any ships btw. That was my auto correct thinking it was hilarious...again. Lol


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Please try to eliminate (with the help of your vet) any outdoor or indoor allergens: food, cloths from bedding etc; as well as plants. You can read the heart breaking stories of reactions to various items here. I sincerely hope that when your Vizsla comes home that she can be as comfortable and safe as possible. 

Perhaps in time, you will add a pal for your Vizsla. People love pairs here. The Vizslas seem to love it as well.

Our Velcro puppies are sweet smelling and self cleaning to a point and will want to share your bed. I hope that this is a possibility. Please keep us informed here. Thank you.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd just start off with whatever a size small is. Not sure on the inches though but you can probably just look up a generic collar from a pet store to get sizing info. Like others have said, she'll outgrow it within a few months. We're on a medium now and at 9mths I don't think we're going to need to go up another size as we still have room to adjust it.


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Aug 4, 2016)

Measured our pup's neck when we got her at 10 weeks @ 9 inches. 
She was the largest pup in the litter weighing 19lbs then.
Hope this helps


----------



## carolinerose0606 (Apr 17, 2016)

I ended up ordering a small, but penny4yourtuoughts had me a little nervous lol! Thank you for the advice about the allergens, and the collar everyone. I can't wait to have the newest member of our family in our home.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I think we started off with a small nylon collar with a breakaway snap from the pet store. We have never needed anything more than a medium. We ordered several coats and sweaters from Chilly Dog in Ottawa and she suggested a medium for her to grow into. This is based on breed specific and the measurements we sent upon ordering. Dharma is now 3 years old and everything fits beautifully.


----------



## carolinerose0606 (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't wait to get her a sweater and coat! I'll definitely check that out. I look on Etsy a lot, because it's so easy to found and support American talent. Canada and UK are fine with me too. I stayed crocheting this year, maybe I can make her a cute hat! We got our girl today, and she is so precious. However, I may be feeling different throughout the night lol!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Are the clothes allergy free? What food will you feed her? Congrats to having one of the most special dogs in the world. 

Please keep us informed with posts and pictures.


----------

